# How to finish pecky cypress



## Mbwaldrop (Dec 1, 2010)

I am building our house and I have a vaulted pecky cypress ceiling in the den and a pecky cypress front door. I want to stain them both to make them darker but I don't want to loose the pecky part of the cypress when I stain it. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Mbwaldrop said:


> I am building our house and I have a vaulted pecky cypress ceiling in the den and a pecky cypress front door. I want to stain them both to make them darker but I don't want to loose the pecky part of the cypress when I stain it. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Pecky Cypress doesn't have to have a finish. I did this waiting room at a medical office with no finish. For the ceiling you could just use Watco in the color you want.

For the front door, if it has exposure, you could use an oil base stain, and use Penofin as a finish. 












 









.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Pecky Cypress ?*



Mbwaldrop said:


> .... I have a vaulted pecky cypress ceiling... and a pecky cypress front door. I want to stain them .... but I don't want to loose the pecky part of the cypress ......


I think you may be using the wrong terminology. Pecky Cypress is the cypress with lots of holes as shown on the attached unfinished table top. I don't see how you would lose the holes by staining them. Maybe I am misunderstanding the question.
I also have a photo of the finished top if you are interested.


----------

